# Esquema de un mouse



## errata (Sep 14, 2005)

Necesito el esquema de un mouse a poder ser que no sea dirigido por la bola direccional, que sea a través de interruptores.

Se podría modificar un mouse cualquiera del mercado para dirigirlo con micros??

Gracias.


----------



## MaMu (Sep 14, 2005)

Para analizar un mouse, cualquiera sea su mecanismo, te sugiero que revises en Documentación toda la información disponible sobre encoders. Los pulsos generados son transmitidos a la pc, según el protocolo que se utilice, como ser RS232 o PS2.

Saludos.


----------



## Marcelo (Sep 14, 2005)

Saludos Errata,

A parte de lo que te ha sugerido MaMu que es primordial para entender el periférico,  no se cual es tu idea o intención, pero lo que principalmente puedes hacer con el ratón es leer los codificadores ópticos que posee en el interior y usarlos como generadores de eventos para el PIC.

¿Por qué quieres evitar usar la bola del ratón o el movimiento de sus encoders usando interruptores ? . Ese sistema es de hecho, el convertidor mecánico / electrónico que posee ese periférico.

Para que tomes una idea fíjate por ejemplo como usan un mouse "canibalizado" para leer la posición de un telescopio desde el  computador. 

http://www.amsky.com/atm/accessories/mouse/mouse.html

http://www.amsky.com/atm/accessories/mouse/encoder.html

Si bien emplean el puerto serial o PS2 del PC (depende del tipo de mouse) y la electrónica propia del mouse, la idea vendría a ser la misma. 

Para usarlo con un pic, lo más sencillo es interceptar la señal de pulsos de los encoders y hacer el "bypass" a la electrónica propia del mouse o usar sus encoders sacándolos del circuito, como acá:

http://www.boondog.com/\tutorials\mouse\mouseHack.htm

Marcelo.


----------

